# Applying for SA PR



## it.jo (Mar 1, 2018)

Dear All,

me and my family (spouse and 2 kids) are in SA.

I am holding a General CSV Visa and others are on dependent visa and wanted to apply for SA PR.

looking for recommendation should i apply own my own or via an agency which process will be quicker.

if applying through an agency how much will it cost.


Thanks in advance


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

The requirements can be found on the VFS website and are pretty much straight forward. You can gather the requirements and apply on your own. Agents do not do anything more than just telling you what the requirements are. You will still need to gather the requirements yourself and on application date report to VFS yourself. Agents also do not have any influence on the outcome or processing timeline what-so-ever. So to save money, apply by yourself. But if money is not a issue you may just want the convenience of using an agency. By convenience I mean someone reading the VFS website for you to get the requirements then telling you what you need to gather.


----------

